# Canceling service



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Question about canceling service on my Roamio Base model. Obviously I won't get any new guide data and nothing will record, but will I still be able to watch what's already recorded?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

kturcotte said:


> Question about canceling service on my Roamio Base model. Obviously I won't get any new guide data and nothing will record, but will I still be able to watch what's already recorded?


Yes. Content on the hard drive can still be played.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

You will also be able to watch live TV with a 30 minute buffer, I believe.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You will also be able to watch live TV with a 30 minute buffer, I believe.


You can watch live TV, but I don't think you get the buffer.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You can watch live TV, but I don't think you get the buffer.


Interesting, I did not know.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I also do believe that you should be able to record via manual recording on all tuners. I do not see why not, the cable card will obviously still work.

I do not think that in and out of network streaming will work. All that is controlled thru Tivo servers. It is a CRIME that after spending so much money on the hardware and the service (for those that did not get lifetime service, LIKE ME) would get screwed in this manner. One day if I get pissed off enough or if Comcast ever comes out with a decent DVR rolleyes:), then I might find out.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> I also do believe that you should be able to record via manual recording on all tuners. I do not see why not, the cable card will obviously still work.


I'm pretty sure that you can't record anything at all without active service. All you can do is watch live TV and previously recorded content.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you can't record anything at all without active service. All you can do is watch live TV and previously recorded content.


You are correct, no recording, no guide data, no updates in the ch lineup changes from your cable co. Some software versions do support the buffer, some don't, unless you have an non active TiVo one can't tell you about that.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

lessd said:


> You are correct, no recording


If you are disconnected from the internet, like you can be now by pulling the lan cable and/or disconnecting Moca if you have it, then why would it not be able to record? They have no control over the box if it is not connected to them. Recording is a local function of the box, is it not (probably one of the ONLY)? As I may have said, you paid for the hardware, they should have absolutely no control over local functions.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> If you are disconnected from the internet, like you can be now by pulling the lan cable and/or disconnecting Moca if you have it, then why would it not be able to record? They have no control over the box if it is not connected to them. Recording is a local function of the box, is it not (probably one of the ONLY)? As I may have said, you paid for the hardware, they should have absolutely no control over local functions.


This is nothing new to actually record & save that recording a TiVo has had to have active service for ever. What has varied is if you still had access to the buffer and therefor pause & rewind functions. It is very simple if your box doesn't call in after a certain period of time the software defaults to assuming there is no active service and auto disables various functions.

You are correct about the hardware you bought it and can do anything you want with it. The software is the key, like all software it has a licensing agreement.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wouldn't he better off with a much older series 2 for just live tv?

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> If you are disconnected from the internet, like you can be now by pulling the lan cable and/or disconnecting Moca if you have it, then why would it not be able to record? They have no control over the box if it is not connected to them. Recording is a local function of the box, is it not (probably one of the ONLY)? As I may have said, you paid for the hardware, they should have absolutely no control over local functions.


That would probably work if I completely disconnected it from the internet before cancelling, but only until guide data ran out, which is about 10 days.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> If you are disconnected from the internet, like you can be now by pulling the lan cable and/or disconnecting Moca if you have it, then why would it not be able to record? They have no control over the box if it is not connected to them. Recording is a local function of the box, is it not (probably one of the ONLY)? As I may have said, you paid for the hardware, they should have absolutely no control over local functions.


TiVo (except some series 1 units) have a built in time out, I know that a TiVo with active lifetime service left off (no AC power) for 30 or more days, will boot up as having no service, after the first call home the service will be restored. The same is true for cable card in your TiVo, when you first boot up (after 30 days) you will not get your full ch. lineup, you have to call your cable co to give your card a hit or in a few days the card will get hit by the cable system and start fully working. I know this as I had a lifetime cable card TiVo in a guest room unplugged until I had a guest coming, I would then plug in the TiVo, force a call home, than call Comcast to give my card a hit. Now I use a Mini, no problem anymore. (my example is valid for Comcast in the Hartford CT area, other cable systems may be different in how the cable card works)


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Even if there is no guide data, you should be able to do a manual recording. As for the cable card, Comcast should always be able to hit it since Tivo has no control over that and I know of course that if you reboot and you are not connected, that the card works fine. I never lost my channel lineup and there really should be no reason for that to happen unless maybe it is unplugged for a long time like you say. Of course then I would not have On Demand (not a disaster) or Out of Network Streaming (big disaster) or Updates.... I wonder if my Mini would work if service was deactivated? Now that might not work. I would not be able to test that because I use Moca and to disconnect from the internet I would have to go back to Ethernet and then my mini would definitely not work (no Lan cable in bedroom). I actually wonder what other services might not work if there is a software timer in the box after X number of days with no connection made?

The only reason I am commenting on any of this is because I do not have Lifetime. Never thought it would be worth it or have the tivo long enough. I had a big fight with Tivo because they were giving away the farm to everyone with this $99 lifetime deal and I gave them plenty in equipment and service. Already paid for the Lifetime + as far as I am concerned. They did something really bad to me, which I will not elaborate about here because some who do not particularly like *some* of the things I say would get great pleasure out of it (except for *some* who put me on Ignore, stupid childish thing that it might be). *Oh hell,* they actually threatened to cut off my service for a crazy reason and admitted they never did that to anyone. This from Executive Customer Support, whom I use to have a very good relationship with one of them, until she left. They said they do not even need a reason and I looked it up and they are right. They can do anything they want. I had to bite my lip, and those that know I speak from brain to keyboard/mouth, know that was not easy AT ALL for me to do. So maybe you might think that is a reason to hate them. I love my Tivo, but I hate their software engineers and if there was a better DVR around, I would tell them to take a hike, but there is no better DVR/service than them as far as I am concerned...FOR NOW...

_So those that have me on Ignore have lost out on a laugh, as sad as that might sound._

*THIS TOOK A LONG TIME TO WRITE AND GET RIGHT. NITE. THE END...*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

The TiVo auto time out will bite you no matter what you think or do if you have no service, TiVo is not sold without the expectation of you purchasing service, TiVo never said the hardware would function without service, after some 30 days your TiVo will not record anything or will a Mini work with that TiVo, this is the way it is after some Series 1 TiVos.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

samccfl99 said:


> even if there is no guide data, you should be able to do a manual recording. As for the cable card, comcast should always be able to hit it since tivo has no control over that and i know of course that if you reboot and you are not connected, that the card works fine. I never lost my channel lineup and there really should be no reason for that to happen unless maybe it is unplugged for a long time like you say. Of course then i would not have on demand (not a disaster) or out of network streaming (big disaster) or updates.... I wonder if my mini would work if service was deactivated? Now that might not work. I would not be able to test that because i use moca and to disconnect from the internet i would have to go back to ethernet and then my mini would definitely not work (no lan cable in bedroom). I actually wonder what other services might not work if there is a software timer in the box after x number of days with no connection made?
> 
> The only reason i am commenting on any of this is because i do not have lifetime. Never thought it would be worth it or have the tivo long enough. I had a big fight with tivo because they were giving away the farm to everyone with this $99 lifetime deal and i gave them plenty in equipment and service. Already paid for the lifetime + as far as i am concerned. They did something really bad to me, which i will not elaborate about here because some who do not particularly like *some* of the things i say would get great pleasure out of it (except for *some* who put me on ignore, stupid childish thing that it might be). *oh hell,* they actually threatened to cut off my service for a crazy reason and admitted they never did that to anyone. This from executive customer support, whom i use to have a very good relationship with one of them, until she left. They said they do not even need a reason and i looked it up and they are right. They can do anything they want. I had to bite my lip, and those that know i speak from brain to keyboard/mouth, know that was not easy at all for me to do. So maybe you might think that is a reason to hate them. I love my tivo, but i hate their software engineers and if there was a better dvr around, i would tell them to take a hike, but there is no better dvr/service than them as far as i am concerned...for now...:d
> 
> ...


ThANKS FOR YOUR DELIGHTFUL POST! IT CERTAINLY BRIGHTENED MY DAY!


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

lessd said:


> The TiVo auto time out will bite you no matter what you think or do if you have no service, TiVo is not sold without the expectation of you purchasing service, TiVo never said the hardware would function without service, after some 30 days your TiVo will not record anything or will a Mini work with that TiVo, this is the way it is after some Series 1 TiVos.


Agree. You own the hardware, they own the software that makes it work. Even a lifetime account does not own the software, only that they will have access to it for the lifetime of the device barring you doing something that gets your service terminated.
Why should they spend hundreds of thousands - Millions - of dollars to program and update the software to then give it away and let you use the device with no subscription? That is literally their whole service, where they make the money.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> Agree. You own the hardware, they own the software that makes it work. Even a lifetime account does not own the software, only that they will have access to it for the lifetime of the device barring you doing something that gets your service terminated.
> Why should they spend hundreds of thousands - Millions - of dollars to program and update the software to then give it away and let you use the device with no subscription? That is literally their whole service, where they make the money.


Some people do think that it not legal to disable functions on hardware you own via their software, as any TiVo could function without guide data if the software let it, but TiVo does not sell the hardware that way or for that purpose. A TiVo DVR must have service or it's almost a door stop. TiVo tried a $0 upfront cost program to own a TiVo, I don't know how well that worked out.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lessd said:


> Some people do think that it not legal to disable functions on hardware you own via their software, as any TiVo could function without guide data if the software let it, but TiVo does not sell the hardware that way or for that purpose. A TiVo DVR must have service or it's almost a door stop. TiVo tried a $0 upfront cost program to own a TiVo, I don't know how well that worked out.


I don't think it's a question of disabling hardware functions via the software so much as they aren't enabled in the first place unless the software does so, and one is only licensed to use the software if one has a subscription to the service, and that license is only in effect if a subscription is.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> I don't think it's a question of disabling hardware functions via the software so much as they aren't enabled in the first place unless the software does so, and one is only licensed to use the software if one has a subscription to the service, and that license is only in effect if a subscription is.


If you start with service, than cancel the service the software does disable most TiVo functions, I think that what the OP was talking about.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

I wonder what happens if TiVo goes out of business. Will they issue one last update so the TiVo will function as a dumb DVR? Who knows.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

phughes200 said:


> I wonder what happens if TiVo goes out of business. Will they issue one last update so the TiVo will function as a dumb DVR? Who knows.


Good question. Digeo was bought by Arris and they discontinued the Moxi DVR retail but the guide data is still going strong 5 years later even though it's essentially a dead product.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

phughes200 said:


> I wonder what happens if TiVo goes out of business. Will they issue one last update so the TiVo will function as a dumb DVR? Who knows.


Without guide data the DVR function would not be all that useful, and as ch changed on your cable system the TiVo would get even less useful. I would go to the cable co DVR.


----------



## phughes200 (Jul 24, 2014)

lessd said:


> Without guide data the DVR function would not be all that useful, and as ch changed on your cable system the TiVo would get even less useful. I would go to the cable co DVR.


My goal is never to go back to cable TV. It took 20 years to kick that habit. I did have to add Sling to keep the wife happy.

A dumb DVR would be very useful for recording shows that are shown at the same day and time each week. Yes it would be crude but far from useless. I would miss some of the bells and whistles but not enough to return to cable.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

samccfl99 said:


> If you are disconnected from the internet, like you can be now by pulling the lan cable and/or disconnecting Moca if you have it, then why would it not be able to record? They have no control over the box if it is not connected to them. Recording is a local function of the box, is it not (probably one of the ONLY)? As I may have said, you paid for the hardware, they should have absolutely no control over local functions.


When tarheelblue32 said:

"I'm pretty sure that you can't record anything at all without active service."

I'm pretty sure that meant active TiVo Service, i.e., a current subscription, not Internet service.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> when tarheelblue32 said:
> 
> "i'm pretty sure that you can't record anything at all without active service."
> 
> i'm pretty sure that meant active tivo service, i.e., a current subscription, not internet service.


+1


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

unitron said:


> When tarheelblue32 said:
> 
> "I'm pretty sure that you can't record anything at all without active service."
> 
> I'm pretty sure that meant active TiVo Service, i.e., a current subscription, not Internet service.


So you think it goes out to the Tivo servers when it starts a recording? I am not arguing here, just curious. They are not going to terminate my service. I would consider getting a Bolt Pro when it comes out (even though it would begrudge me to pay them more money for more hardware), but only if they would give me Lifetime on the Roamio. I would pay $99. I would not buy one unless they did that. They wanted the same $499 for lifetime now even after I paid more than that already. Yes I do understand that is how they make some of their money, but we do not pay Comcast up front for their DVR's. We shall see what happens when the Bolt Pro comes out. My Roamio runs over 90% always and it would be useless if it did not have service if I got a Bolt. I could use another 3TB and a faster box and could transfer stuff between them. All I say is "fair is fair". If they want more business, they have to deal a bit. They will still be getting paid monthly for the Bolt after the first year anyway.

A tivo box is still really the only alternative. Also I would never give up my cable. What about cable news and other major cable channels? Maybe I am an old dog and dont know all the alternatives. I love my TV. ALL OF IT...LOL.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> So you think it goes out to the Tivo servers when it starts a recording? I am not arguing here, just curious. They are not going to terminate my service.


If your TiVo has service (you can see this under SI) than everything will work, if service is canceled and you disconnect the TiVo from the internet, you can still record and do everything that does not require the internet, after some time like 30 days of not calling home the TiVo will become a door stop, this will happen even if you do have service on it. (if you do have service, a call home will start up the TiVo again)


----------



## achalupa (Oct 27, 2008)

Think of it as a local countdown timer running on the TiVo. Each time your TiVo connects to the mothership it validates your service and resets the countdown timer. 

1) If you don't have a valid subscription during a service connection it will disable recording functions.

2) If you have a valid subscription during a service connection it will reset the countdown timer and all features will remain active.

3) If you don't connect to the service before the countdown timer reaches zero it will disable recording functions. If you attempt a service connection after this occurs see 1 or 2


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

WOW...THEY ARE DEVIOUS...AND UNBELIEVABLE.

*THANKS...*


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

achalupa said:


> Think of it as a local countdown timer running on the TiVo. Each time your TiVo connects to the mothership it validates your service and resets the countdown timer.
> 
> 1) If you don't have a valid subscription during a service connection it will disable recording functions.
> 
> ...


Cable cards use the a countdown timer also, to easy to cheat otherwise.


----------

